
What an Everest Climb Looks Like in 2019 - jatsign
https://www.outsideonline.com/2392617/everest-2019-summit-trek-nepal-south-side
======
oftenwrong
The placeholder images are interesting:

[https://www.outsideonline.com/sites/default/files/styles/img...](https://www.outsideonline.com/sites/default/files/styles/img_850-width_flex-
height-low-quality/public/2019/03/25/paul-dj-everest_h.jpg)

